# Ruff tough kennels on airlines



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Just purchased a ruff tough kennel. Anyone had any issues with the airlines when flying dogs in these crates? Also, does anyone fly with the kennel cover on? The lady at delta said she didn't see a reason why it would be an issue. But I would love to hear second opinions...thanks!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Read through this thread:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...approved&highlight=airline+crate+requirements


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Dave...I appreciate the link. I read that last week. It doesn't really seem to give many real answers. Just a lot of opinions. I'm hoping some folks have true experiences with these crates and the airlines. I'm also trying to find out if it will be an issue flying with the kennel cover on. Delta said it wouldn't be an issue. But it doesn't matter what they tell me now. It matters at the gate.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it's a crap shoot. I wanted to have a Ruff Tough shipped to my breeder and not waste the cost of a Remington puppy crate, but I wasn't sure it would fly. 
I ended up having him sent in the cheapo crate. I now use it for holding pigeons when I use them in training.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

That's what I'm starting to figure out from my research. It all depends who you run into at the airport for check in. They either use common sense and make sure the common sense criteria are met. OR you get a real a-hole who will do anything to give you a hard time. I like the ruff tough. Seems like it will last a long time compared to the crappy Remington style crates that I have used in the past.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Common sense is very uncommon now...Fly the pup in the cheap Remington and have a Ruff Tough at home waiting. I love my Ruff Tough. It fits inside my F150.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

RuffTuff have plastic doors, which most airlines won't accept. And the doors do pop out fairly easily.


----------



## deadriver (Mar 9, 2005)

Sharon is correct. Delta and United both required "metal door" on my recent 2 trips in October. You can roll the dice, but the folks i run into at the airlines knew to check for metal doors, dog sitting without head touching ceiling, metal fasteners and not plastic clamps, etc. My buddy that went to ND with me had to get a Petmate from Wally world in the middle of the night after he found out they would not accept. Good thing...they checked over everything thoroughly.


----------



## Hawaii (Aug 20, 2021)

RTKs are NOT ALLOWED on AA Cargo flights.


----------

